# Foxes in Britain!



## squidyclause14

Hello, I was wandering are there any fox breeders in the UK, also I have been doing my research in the owning of Silver foxes and fennec foxes, but i want to know what vaccinations will they need hear in the UK and is their any vets recommended who are happy to treat exotic animals.

I will also need to know do I need to contact DEFRA when owning a fox as you do to own livestock as pets and are they highly solitary or would they be happy in a pair. Also I have two very social Border Collies who are fine with all animals and would happily adopt a fox kit as a new friend, would that be okay?


----------



## Elina

Hi! 
As you can see from my signature I have quite a few foxes.
Foxes require both parvo and distemper vaccines here in the UK along with regular flea and worming treatment (IE frountline and Panacur). 

I go to a vet in Solihull with all of my foxes, where abouts are you based?

You do not need to contact DEFRA regarding having a fox as a pet and depending on the species and if they were handled by humans from an early age determines if they require a friend. (Fennecs do better with a friend then without however if handled from and early age and kept as a house pet they are okay alone. Silver foxes are basically red foxes and are fine either way however they generally do best as pets if kept singularly). 

So long as your dogs do not have a high prey drive it should be fine to have both dogs and a fox/foxes. All three of my dogs are fine with my foxes. You would have to watch them though to be sure no arguments break out. 

If you have any more questions please do feel free to ask. I have answers to some on my websites FAQ: FAQ - The Flashman foxes

-Elina


----------



## squidyclause14

Thank you for your information =)
I live in Durham so an exotic vet specialist in the North East would be most helpful. I won't be getting a fox any time soon as we have three ferrets and a cat which belong to my sister while she is at Uni, till then I am just getting all the research i can for pet foxes.


----------



## Elina

I am sure someone on here who lives up that way will be along soon to point you to a good exotics vet. You can try talking to your vets about weather they will treat a fox.
You will find that most vets will treat _Vulpes vulpes_ as many vets treat wild ones brought in by the public so they know their way around them. Fennecs are a bit harder to treat and thus do require an actual exotics vet or a vet that is willing to learn. 
-
Elina


----------



## kodakira

HI

We keep Fennecs Foxes and we are in the North East an have and do breed them

Depending where in Durham you are, this is an excellent vets who treat exotics Jacqui Patersons Veterinary Surgery.

They are in Stockton on Tees.

We have used them for 20 years plus with all our exotics. They have inoculated all our Fennecs and many of our other animals. :2thumb:.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## squidyclause14

Thank you for this, I never used this site before but Yahoo gives no correct answers just uneducated people saying foxes are illegal when I know for a fact they aren't and aren't on the DWA list.


----------



## Rhianna.J

squidyclause14 said:


> Thank you for your information =)
> I live in Durham so an exotic vet specialist in the North East would be most helpful. I won't be getting a fox any time soon as we have three ferrets and a cat which belong to my sister while she is at Uni, till then I am just getting all the research i can for pet foxes.


Robson and Prescott in Morpeth specialises in exotics. But make sure you get either John or Sam.


----------



## Devi

Find a Vet suggests this one - Durham Vets4Pets
No idea how good they are though.


----------



## kitsune9tails

Hey I live in chesterfield just outside of the peak district and have been wanting a fox since I was very young I was wondering if anyone knew of anyone close or if anyone has any foxes for sale?


----------



## Ryan Reece

Does anyone here have any fennec foxes for sale?


----------



## LivestockWorldUK

*Fennec Foxes For Sale*

Hello,

We recently had a breeding pair, and it is likely we will have some more coming in at some point soon.

would you like us to keep you appraised of the status? Are you a trade or private customer?


----------



## Ryan Reece

Yes please. I'm private and adore fennec foxes; they areally gorgeous


----------



## Charlexy

LivestockWorldUK said:


> Hello,
> 
> We recently had a breeding pair, and it is likely we will have some more coming in at some point soon.
> 
> would you like us to keep you appraised of the status? Are you a trade or private customer?


Hey I'm looking for foxes too and was wondering if there would be anymore available? and for for how much? as i cant find anywhere else that sells them in the UK


----------



## LivestockWorldUK

Charlexy said:


> Hey I'm looking for foxes too and was wondering if there would be anymore available? and for for how much? as i cant find anywhere else that sells them in the UK


Hi. We have coming up for availability in a minimum of 8 weeks hand reared corsac fox cubs. They will be available once fully weaned and feeding themselves. 
They will be £950 + pre-agreed delivery charges.

Thank you for your enquiry


----------



## Intothewild

We have a fab pair of corsacs, wonderful foxes. Males stink awful though.


----------



## Amym

*foxes information*

Hi everyone

I'm new to the RFUK and I'm looking for any information on the Corsacs fox, as I read they produce less odor and are fairly easy to potty train, but I'd like to know any personal information from people own them about their temperament, training, diet, any hints and tips to make sure their stimulated so they dont get bored. Also if can any breeders tell me what prices I'm looking at and also when it comes to me buying my forever friend could anyone direct me to any breeders, or any breeders that may reply who are selling. 

Thank you for taking the time to read and reply


----------

